# Crossovers..



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi.
I have 2 TSI 400's, TSx center, 2 PSW 110's, 2 polk surrounds and 2 Onkyo rears. All running on a Sony str-dn1040. I need recommendations for the crossover on all my speakers. I have them all on small and I have the subs on 80, the fronts on 80, center on 80 or 100, and the the four surrounds on 80 i think. what should they be on?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Mains at 80Hz is good.

What are the model numbers of your CC speaker and surround speakers?

What do you mean by "I have set the subs on 80"?
- If you mean the "crossover" (LPF) controls on the backs of the subs themselves, max them out (to effectively disable them) and let the AVR handle bass management.
- If you mean the LPF of LFE in the receiver, set it to 120Hz. (It has nothing to do with the speaker-channel crossover settings.)

-- Edit --
If the CC speaker is the TSx250C, 80Hz is good there, too.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes. I meant the LFE in the AVR. i have it on 80 crossover. So I should have it on 120. Can you please explain why and th difference it would make. thx

The center is a CS80. The Onkyo surrounds I honestly do not know. Im at work.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Legendary70 said:


> Yes. I meant the LFE in the AVR. i have it on 80 crossover. So I should have it on 120. Can you please explain why and th difference it would make.


My understanding is that although there is relatively little content in the LFE channel above 80Hz, it's spec'd for 0-120Hz. So, for that reason alone - the off-chance that there will be content in the LFE channel between 80 and 120Hz - I'd leave it at 120Hz (otherwise, you'd filter that content out).



> The center is a CS80.


Oh, okay. You wrote "TSx center" in your OP, which is why I thought it was the TSx250C. Anyway, I googled "Polk CS80" but I don't get any results. Can't help you there.



> The Onkyo surrounds I honestly do not know. Im at work.


If the Onkyo speakers are smaller satellites, try 120-160Hz and go with the setting that sounds best to you.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> Yes. I meant the LFE in the AVR. i have it on 80 crossover. So I should have it on 120. Can you please explain why and th difference it would make. thx The center is a CS80. The Onkyo surrounds I honestly do not know. Im at work.


 LFE in the avr refers only to the.1 in a 5/7.1 channel soundtrack. The content in that channel(.1) is from 3-120hz so you want to set it to 120 to use all the information. Regular XO points only tell the AVR at what point to send bass to the subwoofer from the regular channels. Crossover points and LPF of the LFE will not effect each other. Since music doesn't have a separate.1 channel, where you set the LPF won't effect music playback. Hope that helps.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

awesome explanations. thx for all the feedback. here is a little more information. 

ok. the model number for the surrounds are TSi 100's. The Onkyo rears I honestly do not know off hand.

I am setting the crossover for the speakers and the sub from the AVR. I have the subs at 80. I was told on another site to put them on 120. so i am a little confused on what I should put them on and why?

I initially did the audyssey set up when I first bought the AVR but I do not remember the settings it gave me. since then I have put the fronts on 80 and the levels at +8.0. center at 80 and level at +8.5. the surrounds at 80 and levels at +9.5. same for the rears. the subs are at 80 and level at +6.0. Ideas?

i was also told to try to put the fronts on 70. thx.


The center i was wrong then. OK the first polk center I bought along with the fronts was a CS10. then a few months later I bought the one i am using now which was the next model up from the cs10. I am thinking it is the cs2 series 2.....but not sure.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

here is a pick of the subs location


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

The "other" site was correct to set the knob on the sub at its highest level. The idea is to bypass the subs internal crossover and use the avr for bass management. Some subs have a switch for this, some do this automatically when you use the "LFE" input, and some just need the switch all the way up.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dig the white ps4...


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Dig the white ps4...


hahah. thx.

hey willis how can i be sure that if I put the knob all the way on my subs.......the AVR will take over....and i dont blow them?

it also has a phase switch. I have one on 0 and the other sub is on the opposite of 0 which i think is 160?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not generally a good idea to have a crossover point higher than 80Hz because the sub will usually be localized and can become "boomy" for lack of a better word. 
No matter where you put a crossover the information as Willis stated will be sent to the main channels if set below 120Hz (as long as your mains can handle it)


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

On the psw110, use the LFE connection. It's yellow on those subs. This will bypass the internal XO. No guessing. How did you end up with one of the subs at 0,and one at 180? Just wondering if you measured them in room etc.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok. Not sure what vintage you have. The other way I've seen is to use the red, right channel input and turn the knob the the LFE setting.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

the phase is 0 on one and 160 on the other. I am pretty sure the polk forums told me to put them opposite of each other or they would cancel each other out? were they right?

its the phase button not the Xo.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

sorry 180.

here is pic....








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

so you are telling me to put the low pass all the way up correct? not the volume? thx.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes correct. Not volume.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

k


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> the phase is 0 on one and 160 on the other. I am pretty sure the polk forums told me to put them opposite of each other or they would cancel each other out? were they right? its the phase button not the Xo.


 Sorry, missed this one. That's a good starting point, but every room/equipment/placement/crossover point etc is different. Do you have an SPL meter? Put it in the LP, Run the test tone, and switch the polarities (both to 0, one to 180, then both 180 and reverse 0/180. 160 for yours?). When you see the most output, that's where you should set them. That should give you the most even tight bass. Cheap dirty method could be spl meter app for phone. Tone generator apps are useful too.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

You need the bridge on the JBLs. It's removed for bi amp mode.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> You need the bridge on the JBLs. It's removed for bi amp mode.


great. How?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Legendary70 said:


> great. How?


 Here's a pic.
https://www.google.com/search?q=bri...fficial-yamaha-rx-v863-thread-25.html;329;600


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That didn't work…this.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

no wonder my polk tsi400's work fine. they got all four connections.....BUT they have that bridge. so if i get a bridge for the e90's they will work fine? i wont need to bi wire? thx.

where can a bridge be bought? thx.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Legendary70 said:


> no wonder my polk tsi400's work fine. they got all four connections.....BUT they have that bridge. so if i get a bridge for the e90's they will work fine? i wont need to bi wire? thx. where can a bridge be bought? thx.


 Try Parts Express.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

It is simple - make a jumper bridge out of speaker wire.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> no wonder my polk tsi400's work fine. they got all four connections.....BUT they have that bridge. so if i get a bridge for the e90's they will work fine? i wont need to bi wire? thx. where can a bridge be bought? thx.


 exactly. Biwiring is a waste anyway. Like JBrax said, PE might have some. You could call them and get some that are close, and reshape if need be. Maybe build some, or make some with speaker wire? I looked everywhere, and can't find the actual JBL ones. Used to be easy...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> It is simple - make a jumper bridge out of speaker wire.


If you make your own just make sure no strands of wire go to the wrong terminal... ie +to +, - to -. Use a magnifying glass if you need to :T :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> exactly. Biwiring is a waste anyway. Like JBrax said, PE might have some. You could call them and get some that are close, and reshape if need be. Maybe build some, or make some with speaker wire? I looked everywhere, and can't find the actual JBL ones. Used to be easy...


He could always call JBL... I would bet they have them in stock, or of course the quickest way (and cheapest) would be to make them.:T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ya know, I sometimes forget about calling these days. So many parts are online these days. 
Good point Ron.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx guys. I will check PE. I will also try and make my own with speaker wire. OK with the ends of the speaker wire clear of the rubber protection....i would simply run one end from red to the other red. then black to black. then just use a banana plug to plug into the top (or bottom) red and black then to the AVR....correct?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Legendary70 said:


> i would simply run one end from red to the other red. then black to black. then just use a banana plug to plug into the top (or bottom) red and black then to the AVR....correct?


Yes, that is correct!


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

lol. Thx zieg. youve been a big help man. I am leaving work now (early) just to stop by and get some plugs and rush home to get to work on the jbl's. ill keep you updated.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> awesome explanations. thx for all the feedback. here is a little more information.
> 
> ok. the model number for the surrounds are TSi 100's. The Onkyo rears I honestly do not know off hand.
> 
> ...


Why are all your signal levels so hot? How big a room are you trying to fill? I personally would try to get the levels to +/- 3ish?
Running levels like that may not leave a whole lot of head room.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Insearchof said:


> Why are all your signal levels so hot? How big a room are you trying to fill? I personally would try to get the levels to +/- 3ish? Running levels like that may not leave a whole lot of head room.


 agreed. Forgot to ask.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I went ahead and took care of my JBL's. I got some plugs from BB. A friend at BB actually took off the brass bracket of some Klipsch speakers and gave it to me. Got home and put the brackets on the JBL's and hooked them up with some new plugs and BAMMMMMM. Good as new. Put on some songs like Black widow, dark horse, bass boosted songs and they sound bad azzzzzzzzzzzzz. Then I tried them with the phantom menace, revenge of the sith, rambo, and avatar. Wow. I am very happy with my new purchases........speaking of which.

I fine tuned my Infinity's in the garage. We had a BBQ tonight and all I can say is WWWOOoWW!! Along with my Onkyo sub they sound awesome. Very happy overall with my new sets. thx for all the help ya'll gave me. 

I do have a final question.......My living room AVR is an Onkyo HTR-590. I was going through the settings after I setup the JBL's. ON this AVR there is no way of setting the XO's on every individual speaker. It just has one option for XO so I set it at 80. ideas?


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

by the way. i have them high because I thought the higher the better. Newb......lol. I will try the 3ish.....see how it sounds. what about the sub? 2ish, 3ish?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

As for running all of your speakers hot... I would level match them with a SPL meter. There's many decibel meter apps you can download to your phone that work just fine. Set all of your speakers to 75db and maybe run the sub a little hot at 85db.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

k I will try that. XO in general would 80 be fine?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> k I will try that. XO in general would 80 be fine?


 yes. That's generally where most of us are at. I've even spent time at 40 and 50. Try em all. See what you like. The big reason for 80 is it splits a balance of letting the sub do the heavy lifting,so to speak, and integration/localization.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

ok thx.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

I put the XO on 80 and they sound good to me......actually......these E90's.......WOW. I really really really really really like them........they rock!!!!


----------

